

Mozilla, HTML5 editor differ with Microsoft - evo_9
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20004291-264.html?tag=newsLeadStoriesArea.1

======
Supermighty
ha! I've seen the web when Microsoft gets it's way. It's not a pretty place.
They pay lip service to standards now, but it wasn't too long ago that they
sat on their hindquarters twiddling their thumbs.

You think IE7-IE9 is their good will towards man? Think again. They thought
they won the standards war, with Netscape dead, but they forgot about the
sleeping giant in free open source software and now they want to "engage" with
the standards community. We're not buying it. Microsoft lost the war and
they're just now realizing it trying to scrap back what they lost. But it
won't work, not this time.

~~~
X-Istence
I actually want to see them put their money where their mouth is, and that is
actually happening. They are implementing CSS3/2, they are implementing HTML
5, my websites are starting to work correctly in IE 9 WITHOUT the need to do
any of the hacks or workarounds.

Yes, I am painfully aware of what had happened in the past, and it is my hope
that it doesn't happen again, maybe Microsoft has learned their lesson with
Chrome, Firefox, and Opera eating away at their Internet Explorer market
share. Only time will tell, but let me tell you as a web developer it will be
absolutely fantastic to not have to use Dean Edwards "IE7" script to browbeat
IE into compliance.

I'm not giving Microsoft a free pass by all means, however after the horrible
beating IE 7 and then IE 8 got from the developer community it seems they want
to make amends.

